# Macleays spectre stick insect



## fleurdejoo (Jul 24, 2011)

Well over ten years ago my boyfriend and I were at a herp show and bought one.

It was tiny but got huge!!

I assumed it was legal.


----------



## psyconiko (Jul 24, 2011)

Are you looking for eggs?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> Are you looking for eggs?


Uh, no I'm not, sorry.


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Jul 27, 2011)

no they are not legal.


----------

